# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Fence capping

## Compleat Amateu

I have a lap-and-cap pool fence.  It was originally made from cedar (ahh ..the 70's!); I've replaced all the posts one at a time.  The previous owners recapped the fence in 140 x 50 treated pine, but as they didn't treat the mitres they have all rotted over maybe 6 years.  Not long at all.  This wouldn't have been helped by the flat section chosen foe the capping, so water ran into the mitres rather than off the section sideways. 
This leads me to the idea of replacing the capping with a different treated pine section, one with a peaked top so the water runs off better. 
So, 2 questions:
a) Where do I get a peaked treated pine section?  To cover the width of top rail and vertical post end, it must be 120mm wide or more;
b)  Ho do I best treat the mitres?  Try to keep them completely waterproof by treating the ends, tight butting, and maybe silicone to waterproof the junction?  Or let them get wet by treating the ends and leaving a significant gap between the mitres, maybe 5mm?  Which way to go? 
I can do it, so I don't need a fencing contractor, I need the timber.  Somewhere close to Northern Suburbs of Sydney. 
Cheers

----------

